# Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde



## Tomasz (14. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin für ca. 2 Wochen in Kiel direkt an der Schwentine-Mündung. Ich habe zwar ein relativ dicht gepacktes Programm vor Ort, aber meine Wathose und mein Angelkram ist auch dabei. Meine Meerforellenerfahrungen halten sich als Binnenangler in Grenzen. Ich hatte es in den letzten 2 Jahren einige wenige male an der mecklenburgischen Küste und auf Bornholm versucht, aber bis auf einen Aussteiger noch keinen Erfolg.
Nun will ich es in den nächsten Tagen mal in der Förde probieren. Im Angelforum s-h habe ich dazu schon etwas gelesen. Ich dachte da z.B. an Kitzeberg oder den Hasselfelder Strand. Das müsste zur Kieler Innenförde gehören. Aber villeicht ist es ja besser mit den ansteigenden Temperaturen an die Außenförde zu fahren, z.B. nach Stohl oder auf die Ostseite der Mündung nach Heidkate oder so. Hat es noch Sinn es tagsüber zu probieren oder sollte man die Zeit in die Abendstunde verlegen? Und welche Blinker und Fliegenfarben sind angesagt?
Ich weiß, da will ich eine menge von Euch wissen, aber mir fehlt die Zeit um viel rumzutesten und von daher bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar.
Und noch etwas. Direkt vor meiner Tür stehen viele Angler in Schwentine-Mündung. Ich habe gelesen, dass man hier einen Extra-Schein braucht. Einen Fischereischein habe ich und kann so an der Küste angeln, aber wo fängt der Bereich der Schwentine-Mündung an und warum und worauf angeln die hier alle wie verrückt? Von Mais über Wurm, Meerforellenblinker und Fliege am Sbirilino war bislang alles dabei, was ich so erkennen konnte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## linkspaddel (14. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

Moin!
Hatte in den letzten Tagen nix mehr in der Innenförde und nur wenige mit Fisch gesehen -> Stohl, Bülk, Noer scheinen mir besser.
Ich fische jetzt noch auffällige Blinker/Wobbler (rot/gelb, blank, rot/schwarz, lila) und Fliegen (Polar Magnus, Lila-Fliegen).
Schwentine ist glaub ich komplett mit Schein zu beangeln, lohnt aber auch nicht mehr als Hassel.., denke ich.
Weitere Fragen?
Gruß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tomasz (14. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

Jo vielen Dank erstmal. Das hilft schonmal weiter#h. Irgendwie denke ich eben auch vom Gefühl her das es eher weiter an die Küste gehen sollte. Ich bin auch noch mit einem anderen netten Boardi in Kontakt, bei dem es mich freuen würde, wenn wir da mal zusammen los ziehen könnten. Liegt aber ein wenig an meiner ich sage mal sehr kurzfristig spontanen Zeitplanung, an die ich im Moment gebunden bin. Aber ich muss es einfach mal versuchen. Es kann doch nicht angehen 14 Tage am Wasser zu sein und nicht die Zeit für das Angeln zu finden. 
Auffällige Blinker und Farben von Schwarz/Rot über Kupfer, Grün/Weiß und Silber habe ich alles dabei.
Fliegen liegen auch im Kasten, aber da bin ich so unerfahren, dass ich erstmal die Namen lernen muss|kopfkrat. 
Heute habe ich wieder die Angler an der Schwentinemündung beobachtet. Da wurde diesmal auch noch neben den bereits genannten Ködern auch Heringsvorfächern in die Fluten geschickt. Allerdings habe ich noch keine einzige Fischschuppe gesehen. 
Wenn ich am Wasser war werde ich auf jeden Fall berichten und sollte es auch eine Nullnummer geworden sein:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (20. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

Die erste Woche in Kiel habe ich rum. Ich gehe jeden Tag an der Schwentine-Mündung entlang und beobachte die dortigen Angler. Für einen Binnenländer wie mich tut es schon richtig gut, einfach nur am Wasser zu sitzen, die Salzluft zu riechen und den anderen bei ihren Würfen zuzusehen. 
Bislang kamen dabei aber nicht viele Fische raus. Hin und wieder hatte mal einer einen Hering am Vorfach. 
Das ganz große Erlebnis hatte ich aber am Donnerstag, als ich jemanden mit der Rute hantieren sah und das Kreischen der Bremse hörte, während ein andere mit dem Kescher bewaffnet neben ihm stand. Der Fisch kämpfte zwar am relativ leichten Gerät, aber es zog sich dennoch unendlich lange hin, so dass ich erst einen quer gehakten Fisch vermutete. Die beiden Jungs blieben dabei erstaunlich ruhig und locker und scherzten sogar noch rum, während der Fisch immer wieder Schnur von der Rolle zog. Schließlich kam der Fisch in Ufernähe und im Kescher lag eine stattliche Meerforelle von knapp 70 cm. Ich habe jetzt noch nicht allzu viele Meerforellen gesehen, aber der Fisch war silber, wenn auch schlank. Egal, die Jungs haben den Fisch eh wieder in ihr Nass zurück gesetzt.
Nun war klar, dass mich trotz meiner knappen und schwer zu kalkulierenden Zeit nichts mehr halten würde und ich bin noch am selben Abend für eine Stunde an die Küste. 







Um es kurz zu machen, bis auf zwei Seesterne kam dabei nichts für mich an Getier rum. 











Aber die grandiosen Sonnenuntergänge, die frische Meeresluft und der eine oder andere kurze Wortwechsel mit anderen Meerforellenanglern waren für mich Grund genug, mich am Sonntag nochmal in Stohl für eine Stunde an die Küste abzusetzten. 
Den anderen Strand werden sicher viele erkennen. Mir fällt gerade der Name nicht ein, aber die alte Seebrücke, und die gegenüberliegende Brücke über den Nord-Ostseekanal werden sicher vielen ein Begriff sein.











Schade, dass das Wetter im Moment nicht so recht mitspielen will. Aber eine Woche Kiel bleibt mir noch um die Küste zu genießen und vielleicht doch noch einen Fisch zu fangen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## MefoProf (23. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

Am Ball bleiben, dann wird das auch noch was mit der ersten Meerforelle. |supergri
Immer schön parallel zum Ufer fischen. Die Fische stehen häufig gaaanz dicht unter Land. Tangfelder sind jetzt besonders vielversprechend, da die Hauptnahrung zur Zeit Krabben sind und diese verstecken sich gerne im Kraut. Immer schön aktiv sein und Strecke machen. Oftmals knallt es sofort, wenn man eine Stelle gefunden hat, an der Fische stehen.

|wavey:


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

MoinTomasz,

echt tolle Bilder von Dir.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du noch eine "blanke Lady" überlistest.
Ich bin immer zum Kleinen Belt (DK) gefahren. In Heijlsminde und Örby hatte ich meistens Glück. 
Da gibt es weite Strecken mit sogenannten Leopardengrund.
Noch bessere Stellen gibt es am Mariagerfjord in Als Odde und ca. 3km östlich von Hadsund an der Fjordenge.
Dort gibt es auch zwischendurch "ausgebüchste" Regenbogner. Die machen mächtig Alarm!!!
Die werden auch fast ganz silbern. Nur ein hauchfeiner violetter Streifen ist zu sehen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Tomasz (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die mir mit Ihren Tips zur Seite standen und auch an das Angebot, mich mal zum Strand mitzunehmen#6. Am Ende blieb mir nur wenig Zeit zum angeln, aber ich habe die zwei Wochen an der Küste sehr genossen und hatte einen sehr hohen Erholungseffekt. 
Kiel und Umgebung haben wir von den Menschen und der Landschaft ausgesprochen gut gefallen. Besonders die Freundlichkeit der Leute hat mich sehr beeindruckt.
Am letzten Freitag meiner Zeit in Kiel war ich nochmal für eine gute Stunde am Strand. Und nach kurzer Zeit hing bereits ein großer roter Seestern an meinem Haken|bigeyes. 






Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auf Grund des vielen Seetangs, der Steine und Muscheln mittlerweile auf einen Einzelhaken und noch dazu einen Circle Hook umgestiegen war. Das war für mich Neuland und so rechtes Vertrauen hatte ich in diese neuartigen Haken noch nicht gewinnen können.
Umso überraschter war ich, als kurz darauf der erste Fisch am Kreishaken hing. Für mich ein sehr spannender Augenblick, als nach drei Tagen vergeblichen angelns der erste Fisch den Weg in meinen neuen Watkescher antrat:vik:. Das mit dem Kescher muss ich wohl noch üben bis endlich mal die erste Meerforelle beissen sollte. 











Aber der Anfang war gemacht und das Vertrauen war wieder da. Zwischendurch habe ich es dann auch mit der Handlandung probiert, um die Fische möglichst schonend wieder zurück setzen zu können. Und das hat fast besser gklappt als das keschern. Der Abend war kurz, aber bis zum Schluss spannend. Die meisten Bisse kamen bei den Spinnstops und nach einigen Dorschen bis ca. 40 cm kam auch noch eine Platte von knapp 30 cm raus, die ich im Kiemenbogen gehakt hatte. 






Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung des Fisches helfen. Die Oberseite war glatt und ich vermute daher, dass es eine Scholle war. Allerdings fehlten die roten Punkte. Könnte es auch eine Kliesche gewesen sein|kopfkrat?
Jedenfalls war es ein toller Abend, den ich leider viel zu früh beenden musste, um wieder rechtzeitig zurück in Kiel zu sein.











Am darauf folgenden Sonnabend ging es zu einem Ausflug  nach Kappeln an der Schlei. Dort konnte man die Heringsangler beobachten, wie sie dicht an dicht am Ufer standen.






Da musste mitunter auch schon mal zu zweit angepackt werden. 






Außerdem hatte man Blick auf einen alten Heringszaun, wie man ihn in früheren Zeiten zum Fang der Heringe verwendet hatte. 






Von dort ging es am Abend an den Strand von Schönhagen, der gesäumt war von Brandungsanglern. Sah ein wenig so aus, als hätten die dort ein Gemeinschaftsangeln gehabt. 
















Gesehen habe ich in den 20 min nur eine Platte, die aus dem Wasser gezogen wurde.
Das war also meine Zeit in Kiel. Ich war eigentlich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen dort gewesen, aber es hat mich gepackt. Ich komme sicherlich wieder und dann geht es der Meerforelle an die Flossen:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zacharias Zander (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

Schöner Bericht!


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

na das sieht doch gut aus #6fahre mal nach stohl :gich kenn da ein der ballert da immer rum :qlg andre


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

Schöner Bericht und klasse Bilder!!!!#6

Ich hab schon öfter gesehen, das schon tagsüber in Schönhagen kilometerlang Plätze für Vereinsangelveranstaltungen abgesteckt waren. 
Das wird evtl. so ein Vereinsangeln gewesen sein!?!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde*

Schoner Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder, Danke!

Dein Fisch ist ein Butt, keine Scholle und keine Kliesche. Hab ich bislang nur einmal auf Blech überreden können.

Und die Circle Hooks funktionieren ganz prima. Die nehme ich immer, wenn ich Einzelhaken fische. Aussteiger hast Du auch auf Drilling, das ist so beim Mefoangeln. Musst nur aufpassen, dass Du achtern einen relativ dünnen Sprengring fischt, da die Circles ein kleines Öhr haben und sich sonst verkanten.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------

